# Kirkland dog food- Costco



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

I know it isn't the highest quality out there but it does seem to have some pretty decent ingredients. I read about it before but never knew how much it was or looked for it in Costco. With Zeus blowing through Orijen bags lately and the increase in cost, I thought I would buy a bag for "backup" . I couldn't believe how affordable it is. A 20 lb bag was $12. :shocked: Has anyone used any of the Kirkland before and liked it? I put some on the floor this morning for Zeus and he went right to it. I am thinking about mixing it in with the Orijen on the tighter months..
For the money, I really have not found anything that is close as far as a good mid grade food.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Several people on the forum feed Kirkland. I feed it to my dogs. The puppy has dry skin on the chicken formula; I'm going to try switching him to the lamb and if that doesn't work we'll switch brands. 

Some people are against it because it's made by Diamond and some people really don't like Diamond.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

There's a lot of people that feeds Kirkland to their dogs. If *I* were you, I'd supplement with vitamins and minerals. 

I don't think it would hurt your Zeus to feed him raw occasionally too, maybe a half a chicken when it's on sale?


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

If I'm dense forgive me, why don't people like Diamond…?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Josie/Zeus said:


> There's a lot of people that feeds Kirkland to their dogs. If *I* were you, I'd supplement with vitamins and minerals.
> 
> I don't think it would hurt your Zeus to feed him raw occasionally too, maybe a half a chicken when it's on sale?


Yeah, I feed Kirkland, but my dogs also get occasional raw chicken, yogurt, cottage cheese, green beans, and daily Nupro. I would supplement with those things no matter what I fed, though.


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you all for your feedback.



Josie/Zeus said:


> There's a lot of people that feeds Kirkland to their dogs. If *I* were you, I'd supplement with vitamins and minerals.
> 
> I don't think it would hurt your Zeus to feed him raw occasionally too, maybe a half a chicken when it's on sale?


I do plan on mixing it with the Orijen which is pretty high in vitamins and minerals. Maybe a 1/3 rd mix or so, I want to "extend" the time and money I spend at the local dog boutique buying Orijen . I also use Salmon Oil supplement for his skin and coat. I have been giving him cooked chicken breast a couple times a week mixed in for his dinner since I make 4 at a time for my meals. 
Thanks again folks.


----------



## Zan (Nov 12, 2010)

I just started feeding the chicken/rice to Neko a few weeks ago. I have to say, she seems to love it and her stools have firmed up over what they were, so I'm happy. I use Orijen as training treats.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

lanaw13 said:


> If I'm dense forgive me, why don't people like Diamond…?



Diamond makes many different brands of food. 

If you have any concerns with any food, do a Google search with the name or manufacturer and recall and see if anything comes up. You can also visit the fda website and do a search there too.

Here is a search I did of Google:

Google

To see what they make visit Pet Food information, manufacturers, products, ingredients, cat, dog, pet food.

And remember - labels don't tell you everything about how your pet will do on a product. I just found out about the Heavy Metal Testing Study and am happy to say my pet food RELEASED their RESULTS online where they had an independent test done with Eurofins - I've not seen any other company do that. And the numbers are excellent.

Sometimes saving a buck or two isn't worth it.

Kumpi Food Analysis


----------



## racer (Nov 5, 2010)

I feed it to my 3 dogs and they love it no problems with it


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I've fed Kirkland for years. Right now I'm feeding Orijen LBP since I want Xander to get good quality when he's growing. 

Orijen's price is really going up recently...I just picked up 6 small bags for *ouch* $197 since they discounted it a little for me. It's a lot of food though so hopefully it will last. 

Around bag 3 though I'm going to start mixing in other foods - I'm thinking TOTW since I got some samples and the dogs LOVE it. 

I want to stay grain free if I can - I keep hearing about a grain free Kirkland food but have yet to see it in person. If I can find it though I will probably use it over TOTW. 

I don't mind using Diamond products but that is me...I know some people really dislike it.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I use the Kirkland Premium Chicken with some of my dogs......they are doing fine on the product.
However;....I did not like the Kirkland Puppy food.
We also use EVO & Earthland Holisitic Primitive.....both are grain free foods.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

robinhuerta said:


> However;....I did not like the Kirkland Puppy food.


Me neither. I double-checked with Diamond and the Kirkland Adult Chicken is 1.2% calcium and 1% phosphorus (max), with a very similar pro/fat and kcal per cup to several Large Breed Puppy foods I looked into, so I feel comfortable feeding it to a puppy.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I've used Kirkland land rice for years, now. I do supplement with homemade food (instead of canned, for instance). All my dogs have done very well. I tried orijen salmon a while back and couldn't handle the smell in the house. And I love salmon, but this was like having a case of opened canned cat food in the house. I was thrilled when it was finally gone.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

The canned Kirkland Dog food is not bad either....for those that occasionally mix can & dry.(I do) *Check the over all ingredient list*....and compare it to some of the other mid range canned foods...._"I'm not comparing it to the 5 & 6 star canned foods"._


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm always switching foods (kibble and can). i feed my dog raw chicken backs and cooked boneless and skinless chicken breast. i also
cook a whole chicken in the pressure cooker. when it's done
i go through it to make sure all the bones are broken down.
i add some more water. i freeze some. when i pressure cook
a chicken i feed the whole chicken. the bones turn to moosh.
i use the pressure cooked chicken as a topping for the kibble.



zeus von entringer staal said:


> Thank you all for your feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

I saw one post mentioning they did not like the puppy Kirkland food. This is what we are currently feeding out 11 week old. It was the food she was used to because it was what she was fed prior to us picking her up. Do others feel the same way about the Kirkland puppy food? 

Also I see people mixing in chicken and rice ever now and then. Did you do that with your puppy and do you recommend we start?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

If your puppy is doing fine on the puppy food...then why switch?
My puppies did not look the greatest on it...and they had too much stool.
I do know of other breeders who use it, and like it.....so it depends on the individual puppy or puppies.
We've decided to just use the Earthborn Holistic Primitive for our puppies.
They eat very well, have small stool and look great!


----------



## SillyHarleysmom (Mar 12, 2011)

My husband works for Costco and we tried the Kirkland...But my dog is apparently a snob because she refused to eat Kirkland! We have to get her the IAMS. 

(PS - He has told me that a lot of times, Kirkland brand is the exact same thing as the name brand, just repackaged and sold as Kirkland.)


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I am surprised that your husband made such a comment.....since they are manufactured by Diamond products.
*What other "name brand foods" is he referring to?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

robinhuerta said:


> I am surprised that your husband made such a comment.....since they are manufactured by Diamond products.
> *What other "name brand foods" is he referring to?


I think he was talking about Kirkland products in general. Soap, vitamins, ibuprofin, etc.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Jake was on Kirkland til I switched to western feed and pet supply for food. 
More expensive foods gave him the runs, cheaper food dried out his coat. New stuff seems to be fantastic for him, but I'll probably mix it 50-50 with Kirkland just to keep costs under control.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

OH! Emoore...that makes sense!!!! LOL!


----------



## jikkyo (Jul 30, 2009)

I've fed Kirkland Lamb&Rice for a few months now and it's working great for my dog! His coat is beautiful and soft (I do supplement with fish oil and vitamin E) and his energy level is consistant. I mix raw with his kibble on occasions as a treat for him, but he has no troubles going straight kibble for a few days.

When he was on Orijen, there were times when he wouldn't want to eat. Now, he's always cleaning out his bowl.


----------



## Forensic1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Taste of the Wild is made by the Diamond company. The Natures Domain brand from Costco is also made by Taste of the Wild only packaged as Natures Domain for Costco. So those that are paying double for TOTW are really just paying for the name, like Toyota is Lexus and vis versa.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

I like Nature's Domain dog food a lot, and I use it as well as some other brands. When they had the recall in 2012, I switched, but later added it back in the rotation. However, it is not exactly the same as TOTW. If you look at the ingredients for the TOTW Pacific salmon vs. Nature's Domain Salmon the TOTW has more protein and less carbs. That being said, I think Nature's Domain is great for the price, and my dogs, and my fosters, have done well on it.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

For those with access to Costco stores in Texas and Louisiana, look to see if your Costco sells "Zach's Quality Dog Food" in a green bag (chick and rice). 

It's a 4-Star food on the Dog Food Adviser site, selling for just $28 for a fifty pound bag at Costco. That's not a typo: $28 for 50 pounds! 

It's never had a recall. It uses all USA ingredients. It's made in the Great Life plant in Texas. It's a tiny, family-owned company that sells almost exclusively through Costco or to local delivery-based customers in Texas. Given the sales strategy, there are no advertising costs. They use very simple (inexpensive) packaging that has no flashy design. Virtually all their costs are in the food, not the marketing. When I contacted the company for more info on it, the owner called me and was very helpful.

Our rescue has been trying it, feeding it out to some of the fosters, and I really like what I've been seeing. I was skeptical due to the price point, but it feeds out nicely (small, firm poops, good coats, good energy). If you need a very inexpensive food and can get it through your Costco, there's a lot of value in this one (as long as your dog can tolerate chicken and rice).


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

The breeder I got my puppy from had him on Diamonds Natural Lamb and Rice, Large Breed Puppy dog food. I plan to switch to Fromm's when this bag starts to run out. It only cost $45 for a 40 lb bag. But I also use supplements. My vet, who specializes in large breeds, said if I was planning on using high grade supplements I should not also be feeding premium dog food. Especially till we see how sensitive his stomach may be to the richer dog food.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been using Kirkland food for a while, different kinds typically mixed. The last bag I got was the red bag, can't remember the kind. But Hugo has seemed a little sick lately, nothing major, just not his usual self. This past weekend I thought maybe he had a UTI, but the test came back negative. I know I always hear good and bad about most every food, but I saw something on FB about Kirkland food and read the reviews over the last month, after reading them I pitched the rest of it and will get something different. Maybe I'm over reacting, not sure. I've always gave some raw, but not all raw. Just turkey necks, gizzards, liver, chicken, things like that. I kind of want to go all raw if I could actually find a good tutorial to make it easy to get started. I've tried researching it and get overwhelmed.

The article/reviews I read are here:

Top 95 Complaints and Reviews about Kirkland Pet Foods


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Keep seeing this kind of info regarding Kirkland food, if it was only a few people I'd be cautious to trust it, but it seems to be everywhere:


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Shasta has been on Kirkland Signature Lamb and Rice formula for most of her life and has had very few health issues, she will be 15 next month and is as healthy as a 15 y/o GSD can be. I switched her because there are no Costco's around me. I've heard that Diamond has a lot of recalls on their products, mostly due to unclean conditions at their factories, that may be why a lot of people don't like them.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

astrovan2487 said:


> Shasta has been on Kirkland Signature Lamb and Rice formula for most of her life and has had very few health issues, she will be 15 next month and is as healthy as a 15 y/o GSD can be. I switched her because there are no Costco's around me. I've heard that Diamond has a lot of recalls on their products, mostly due to unclean conditions at their factories, that may be why a lot of people don't like them.


That's kind of what it sounds like, the food is OK, but the quality control or something is bad. All it takes would be one bad bag, I just don't want to take that chance.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*Nd*

What are your opinions on Nature's Domain. Has anyone heard anything about it?


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> What are your opinions on Nature's Domain. Has anyone heard anything about it?


Natures Domain gets mostly good reviews, but mostly is not good enough for me, not when dogs are getting sick and dying.  I'm not taking a chance with it, or any other Diamond product, based on things I've read and heard about them.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The issue I had with the CostCo food was that every time I'd open a new bag my dogs would have soft poops for a few days. Not enough consistency from batch to batch.


----------

